# Franchi or Stoeger



## ShellytheDuckSlayer (Dec 6, 2013)

Im looking to get the Franchi Affinity 28 inch with max4 or the Stoeger 3500 in max4. Only difference is the chamber size....but I rarely shoot 3 1/2 its too expensive and 3 inch is perfect for me. 
Both are inertia driven.....
Stoeger 3500 is 650 bucks new and the Affinity is 799..... or the stoeger 3000... which is 3 inch chamber and 550 


Anyone ever shot one of these guns? or does anybody have one. Im not looking to go over 800 bucks and if you have any other guns I would love to hear about them.

thanks


----------



## LoganWilson (Dec 6, 2013)

Find which fits you both are made by benelli.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 6, 2013)

I cant speak for the Franchi.  Never even held one.
I have a stoeger 2000.  It is absolutely GREAT for the price.  I got mine used at a pawn shop out the door for "I think" $300.
My understanding is they are all the same "guts" as a benelli.  But I dont know this to be absolute truth.


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Dec 6, 2013)

I have been an 870 man for years; that being said, I purchased a M3500 this year and I love it.  I have only shot 3-1/2" BB's out of it, but it shot great.  Now, after purchase, I give it a good cleaning, then went and pattern it.  So I know what to expect with each choke and shot size that I shoot.  The season is not over so I can not give a complete report, but as of so far, the Stoeger M3500 shoulders good, and functions good for me. (Point, pull, bang, bird drop)can't ask for much more than that.  But I will say, I still like my 870; it has never let me down.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Dec 6, 2013)

Let me clarify, I have only shot 3-1/2" BB's on a hunt with it, sorry for the mis statement.


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Dec 6, 2013)

Franchi afinity is the best shooting shotgun ive owned have had two super black eagles and several rem 1187 but the Franchi just feels so good and swings great


----------



## hoyt85 (Dec 6, 2013)

Millcreekfarms said:


> Franchi afinity is the best shooting shotgun ive owned have had two super black eagles and several rem 1187 but the Franchi just feels so good and swings great



What he said, the Affinity is phenomenal!


----------



## ShellytheDuckSlayer (Dec 6, 2013)

thanks for the info!!


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Dec 7, 2013)

Call around. You can get a Benelli M2 for 799 at the right place and time.


----------



## leroy (Dec 7, 2013)

got the stoger 3000 last year , great shooting gun.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 7, 2013)

hoyt85 said:


> What he said, the Affinity is phenomenal!



What they said. I picked one up after shooting a freinds and i love it!!


----------



## MossyOak92 (Dec 7, 2013)

I don't think you can go wrong with either from what I have heard. Pick them both up and see which feels the best in your hands and go with it. I personally love my Franchi 912.


----------



## BigPimpin (Dec 7, 2013)

I have always shot 870s and 11-87s until last year.  I picked up the affinity and like it.  12/28 black.  Swings real nice.  Has performed well.  Kinda feels like cheap plastic, but its a knock around gun I bought to abuse.  I almost bought a Cordoba, but couldnt justify the extra $1000 after handeling the Franchi.


----------



## greenheadarcher (Dec 9, 2013)

I shoot a stoeger3500 and love it. It kicks a little more than most but gets the job done. For the price, you cant beat it


----------



## ghadarits (Dec 9, 2013)

*I think either one is a good choice.*

I hunt with a Franchi I12 and have never had an issue after 1,000's of of all types of shells and one of my friends that shoots sporting clays and hunts with me shoots a Stoeger and he's never complined about his gun.


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 9, 2013)

Weatherby SA-08... duck edition is around600 bucks and out performs the stoegers by a long shot... I've owned them so i speak from experience... I also like the franchi but prefer the weatherby for how it shoulders to me. I like a really narrow/nonbulky gun


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer (Dec 9, 2013)

I just picked up the stoeger 3000 in max 4 at academy for 499 it feels great I'm gonna try to pattern it tomorrow at work I have heard a lot of good about these guns and it is a step up from my p350 (double feed jam-a-matic) pump gun


----------



## ShellytheDuckSlayer (Dec 10, 2013)

Which academy??


----------



## killerv (Dec 10, 2013)

If you are willing to spend 799 on the Franchi, just go ahead and get a Benelli M2 and be done with it. You won't regret it.


----------



## duckslayer10 (Dec 10, 2013)

I have a stoeger 3000, works great and no problems


----------



## tpj070 (Dec 10, 2013)

traded my franchi in for a benelli last year after the franchi broke on a hunt out west. I was so fed up i just traded it in and bought the M2 wishing i could have afforded the SBEII; but i really like the M2 and it shoots great. my franchi always had trouble feeding low brass and it wouldn't eject them. the M2 has had no problems.


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer (Dec 11, 2013)

I got it at the one in Macon. I shot it yesterday at work and so far i like it.. it patterns pretty good with a Carlson's mid range mod steel I can't wait to try and fold up some ducks Friday morning


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 11, 2013)

killerv said:


> If you are willing to spend 799 on the Franchi, just go ahead and get a Benelli M2 and be done with it. You won't regret it.



I almost did this but after a comparison i didn't see a reason to spend the extra $300 or more dollars just for it to say benelli instead of franchi........ To each is own though. The affinity is modeled after the m2 except for the inertia system is under the forearm. I guess they had to change something so it wouldn't be the same gun. Had the price been a little bit closer i probably would have went M2. I have already shot a case of shells through my affinity this season and have had zero problems.


----------



## robg2008 (Dec 11, 2013)

I own a m3500 in max 4. it is my go to gun for everything. you will love it. Put a limbsaver recoil pad on it and its the perfect gun IMO. GREAT VALUE. with all the chokes and the scope mount that comes with you really do get a shotgun ready to go.


----------

